# pictures attached need some help?



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

*Help me please-Anyone???*

Not sure if this is an algae or a nutrient defficiency. Any help would be great. Tank has been setup for about 2 weeks, in a 24 gallon nano cube-2x36w pc lighting(10 hrs per day). ADA substrate, so I havent dosed anything yet. Few fauna in tank at the moment with light feeding. I havent tested a thing yet so not too sure what the values are. Well, here are the pictures.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

anyone???


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I think the experts will need more info, ie water parameters...


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

did some water tests and found out my issues
ph5.0
kh-0
gh-11
po4-0
no3-5
ca-40
mg-24

Obviously a nutrient defficiency. I since added some alkaline buffer, 1/16 teas of K2Po4, .25 teasp Kno3

I will let stabilize for a few days and recheck


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Yep, no sense in testing. Just keep on the ferts & weekly water changes!  The best thing I ever did is stop relying on test kits!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

With a pH of %.0 and a kh of 0
What does that make your co2 levels? I think 0.0
With my expierence with the ADA Aquasoil I do not think it's a lack of nutrients. I think it's a lack of co2. The two tanks I setup with ADA AS I didn't dose anything for over 2 months. I just cranked up the co2 and never had an algae issue.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Roy remember this tank has no powersand under it which means much less nutrients at hand.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I also have a 100% ADA setup (no Powersand) Taht I have yet to dose anything. Has been setup for 2 months now. No algae break out as of yet.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

OK I retested my KH tonight and got zero once again and the ph was 5.5

Now where would the buffer go??? I added 1/2 teasp of Alkaline buffer last night waited about 10 min and tested it-it came out to 2. So, I added 1/2 teasp of it again tonite. Waited a bit then tested it again-it came out as 2.

So, my question is, if I check it tomorrow and its 0 again, where is it going and what am I supposed to do?

My only thought is it might be being absorbed by my rocks. I have never used these before. They are Odko rocks. Anyone use these before ? or have this happen before?


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

can anyone comment? I guess I posted this in a very unpopular section of the forum


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I would have to say I am really dissapointed. I have been a supporting member of this forum for quite some time. To post questions repeadedly with no answers is very dissapointing. Any ways I appreciate all the advice and help!


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,
First I would like to tell that your pictures are to small for having an idea. And then your test kits may not be reliable, better check at someplace else or with some different brands.
Regarding to your water parameters, definitely you are low on macros. You have to start adding nutrtients and CO2. Have you decided what nutrients you will be using?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Well first, stop worrying about the kH and adding buffer. The ADA shoul dremove any hardness almost as fast as you can add it.. That is the nature of the soil, almost what it as designed for although I get the feeling that the high absorbtion rate of cations is a side effect of using a soil designed to be initially charged with NH4. 

Personally I feel your problem looks like N deficiency to me. The dieing older growth and previous experience with HC looking exactly like that is a priime indication of low N. This also makes sense as HC is not actually a root feeder, even though it has lots of them.

You don't mention anything about CO2 or how you add it but worrying about kH and pH is pointless. In thi ssituation you really need to just add CO2 until things "look right" or there are signs of fish stress.

Good luck!


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Co2 is added by pressurized. I upped it till the fish stressed and then backed it down a bit. In the beginning the plants were doing awesome, then they started to decline. If _I should not worry about kh/ph, then do you thinkm a ph of 5.0 is good? Fish and shrimp dont like it too much, i have had multiple deaths. That could be due to the Nh4 spiking also though. I have some friends who do not add buffer to ADA AS and use RO water and they dont have the KH dropping issues along with the low ph. I just did a 50% water change, so I will see what that does. By the way, I am getting all kinds of algae-green spot, BBa, hair, and some sort of fuzz algae._


----------



## MATTHEW MAHLING (Dec 1, 2005)

chiahead said:


> My only thought is it might be being absorbed by my rocks. I have never used these before. They are Odko rocks. Anyone use these before ? or have this happen before?


Bryan, I've used the Odko stones for the last 5 monthand have never had a break out like that.
A little green spot on my stones is the etent of the algea in my tanks and on the stones.


----------

